# Looking for land, near FL/GA border-waycross and south



## Jtrump (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello forum members,

I was referred here by a friend,  I am a 34 year old professional who has been struggling the past few years hunting wildlife management areas, public land in Florida and not having a great time at all.

I am looking for a nice little piece of land to strictly bow hunt, yes even during gun season.   I do not intend to bring any other people to the property, or have a camp site.  I'm just looking for a nice little piece of land 100 acres or less to enjoy a nice season of bow hunting.

Please feel free to PM me!     Thank you in advance.


r/ Jonathan


----------



## joedublin (Jun 8, 2016)

*SW GA.hunt club*

PM sent at 3:20 today


----------



## Jtrump (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the PM Joe,    I know you guys have some nice deer over there and I can appreciate QDMA,  I'm looking for something a litter closer to the east coast north of Jacksonville, or a little west but not that far.


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Club*

Sent you a p.m. if your still looking


----------



## joedublin (Jun 28, 2016)

Jonathan...if you are still looking I just thought I'd let you know that it is an easy drive to our hunt club. I live in Ocala ,FL and make the drive in about 3 and a half hours. It's worth the drive for the quality of the deer on our land....Joe


----------

